# Dreaming of Finland



## Alevmanni

HellO!

How can I say this in English?


----------



## Hakro

Maybe you mean in Finnish?

Unelmoin/uneksin/haaveilen Suomesta.


----------



## Alevmanni

!!!
YES! In Finnish!!!  oops 
Thank u Hakro!


----------

